# repairing maf sensor



## reckless (Nov 13, 2007)

i did this to my ga16de and it worked,

http://www.micra.com.au/technical-articles/cg13de-throttle-body-resoldering-guide.pdf

its not a ga16de motor but similair.
however note that there are other internal parts that may be bad that can have the maf out of calibration or work intermitently






repairing maf sensor, replacing maf sensor 
nissan sentra maf sensor.
resoldering maf sensor


----------



## rootMBX (Oct 20, 2008)

*WOW!*

WOW! What a difference. I just did this to my 92 sentra ga16de as well.

Actually, I accidently pulled out the electrical connector and tore apart the legs from the pins in the MAF. Just cut out the plastic plate, put a ton of solder on the iron first, and then slathered it from the legs on the connector to the pin. 

Getting around the big copper heatsink was an issue. All i ended up doing is bending it from the larger side that wasn't soldered down all the way, and then bending it back and that lifted up the shorter side that the pins were underneath. You'll understand when you get there.

It turns out the original solder was very little and not very strong for a solder connection.

I noticed the motor smoothed out and a bit more power and response from the throttle. It also seems the engine is calculating shifting points better as the large jerk from 1rst to 2nd has become much shorter in duration and less of a jump. The rest of the shifts are even less noticable.

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED IF YOUR CLEANING THE MAF ANYWAY!


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

The thought of taking the MAF apart kinda makes me nervous considering it would cost up to $180 to get another one if it breaks somehow.


----------



## rootMBX (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah I wouldn't recommend it if you have no soldering experience. But the pins are very thick and resilient so you won't have to be extremely gentle. 

Pretty much as long as you stay away from the PCB and aren't too messy with the solder (making sure no excess lands on it or jiggles around as extra scraps) you should be successful.


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

I've soldered some things before so I don't think that should be a problem...

Sorta related:
I heard that regrounding the MAF improves performance (stabilizes idle, improves throttle response and fuel economy, etc.). The only problem is the only instructions online that show how to do this are written for the SR20 engine and not the GA16DE engine, which have different MAF connectors (the SR20 has three wires, the GA16DE has four). Another user on the SER website asked a question pertaining to this, but the only response said that the white wire was the correct one. I'd love to take his word for it, but considering that the MAF and ECU would get fried if I cut the wrong one, I'd like to hear a second opinion.

EDIT: By the way, I have already consulted both my Chilton manual and FSM. Neither of them tell which wire or ECU port connects to ground. In addition, the color AND order of the wires in both the Chilton and FSM are WRONG.


----------

